
Ask HN: How do you document services and systems? - whiskers08xmt
We currently get by with self-documenting code, google docs and mark down files, but are curious how other teams do this. Are there some fantastic tools we&#x27;re missing out on?
======
verdverm
Good docs are more about the practice than the tools or medium. I think that's
why there is no free lunch ;]

